# Club Fuji Questions



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have my dad's Club Fuji - not sure of the model year, but it is from the 80s. Frame has Fuji Valite tubing on the top tube and CLUB FUJI on the downtube. Bright red with yellow accents and Campagnolo labels on the rear stays. Full Campy (not sure what level, but it is not Record) drivetrain, brakes, etc. Anyway, the weld on one of the seat stays broke and I was going to see where Fuji would stand on the life-time warranty and it would help me if someone with a vast history of Fuji could tell me a little more about this model - what years was it made, where did it sit in the model line, etc.

Thanks,

steve


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

*still looking for any information*

My frame was just sent back to Fuji.......and exhaustive searches on the Web have failed to pull up anything but one small picture of the bike. Does anyone out there have access to Fuji Catalogs from the 80's? 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

supercal29 said:


> My frame was just sent back to Fuji.......and exhaustive searches on the Web have failed to pull up anything but one small picture of the bike. Does anyone out there have access to Fuji Catalogs from the 80's?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


you'll probably have more luck in the retro-classic forum:thumbsup: 
useless thread without pics of the bike though!


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

*right you are!!*



logbiter said:


> you'll probably have more luck in the retro-classic forum:thumbsup:
> useless thread without pics of the bike though!


 I have been scouring my pc for any pictures of this bike......nothing and it has already been stripped down and sent back to the manufacturer. Here are a couple of pictures of the same basic bike that was being sold on ebay. Keep in mind that the bike in the pictures was converted to a fixie but the basic color scheme is identical. Mine was full Campy, too!


----------

